# Any one use an E Collar on their LGD?



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Forgive all of the questions. I have been around hounds and bird dogs my whole life but livestock dogs are new to me.

Does anyone use an E Collar as part of the training process for their LGD? We use them quite extensively for trash breaking and reinforcing known commands with our pointers. 

Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I used one on one of my Anatolians to break him from running behind the sheep (he wasn't really chasing them but the sheep didn't know that). These dogs are VERY sensitive and as a general rule don't respond well to things like e-collars except on a very limited basis. For a general training tool, I'd say don't even consider it. To break a bad behavior, it does have it's used though, if used very carefully and very infrequently. You can never get a high level of obediance from any of these LGD breeds. They just are not wired that way. They are highly intelligent and think for themselfes. You issue a command and instead of doing as you ask, they wonder "why are you asking me to come when I am perfectly happy over here, sniffing this fence line"? They might come....and they might not. My boys do great on-leash. They both walk nicely, and don't pull. They both sit just about every time I ask them too. And they will lay down if I offer them a belly rub. They quiet down at night if I tell them everything is OK. But that's the extent of it and I'm happy with that.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok. I had wondered about them being sensitive.... I kind of assumed they would be. I understand that these dogs will learn to think for themselves and handle their own business, I just thought it might be nice to "correct" them from a distance for chasing sheep or acting foolish. Not really an issue, Iv had some soft dogs before, so Ill just make due.
Thanks

Jim


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Our fence has shock collars, of course. I have never used one for any training other than the invisible fence though. I know they do work great to train the dogs to stay off the road, and back on the property though.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

The dog I had to use it on only got zapped twice before he got the idea that running the sheep wasn't permitted. I tried other methods of correction first but got no where. I got a lot of criticism for resorting to an E-collar by some of the know-it-alls, basically saying it was taking the lazy out of training and that I should just monitor the dog/sheep interactions 24/7 until they got it right. I don't think that is practical for the average shepherd anymore. So maybe it was the lazy way but I don't see it as being any more cruel than letting a dog get shocked by an electric fence to learn he isn't allowed to jump the fence.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

BarbadosSheep said:


> The dog I had to use it on only got zapped twice before he got the idea that running the sheep wasn't permitted. I tried other methods of correction first but got no where. I got a lot of criticism for resorting to an E-collar by some of the know-it-alls, basically saying it was taking the lazy out of training and that I should just monitor the dog/sheep interactions 24/7 until they got it right. I don't think that is practical for the average shepherd anymore. So maybe it was the lazy way but I don't see it as being any more cruel than letting a dog get shocked by an electric fence to learn he isn't allowed to jump the fence.


Not everyone is as LGD/dog savvy as you are. I think you forget that you are voice of wisdom and experience. You state that you tried training before resorting to the el collar. Many people skip training and jump to an el collar, often people with no sense of timing. El collars have ruined dogs because the dogs were either too sensitive, or the handler did not use it correctly. It is a tool to be used with care.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

We use E-collars with pretty much all of ours dogs.(Typically males more than females.)

We use it to train them to not run out an open driveway gate, not to chase stock, not to get in the trash, and reinforce recall on a particularly stubborn/too smart dog.Typically once the lesson is learned the collar goes away, only to come out every now and then if someone needs a reminder. So it doesn't get used on a regular basis, but for avoidance training and reinforcing off-leash/distance commands it's wonderful. 

Use it carefully though, as others stated it's easy to break a sensitive dog. Harder to undo psychological damage caused.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a fairly thorough understanding of ECollars and how they work/should be used. I am also very aware of there effect on sensitive dogs. I suppose Ill get all of my yard work (basics) done on a leash with a flat colar and a long rope to my satisfaction, and then I will determine whether or not i need to use the collar or not. thanks for the replies and the insight.

Jim


----------

